# Another custom plush



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

This is Ashleigheperry's Pontos.

















At some point today, I'll be starting on her Nereus.


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

nice job, very nice. This one turned out really beautiful


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you ^^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's Nereus!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i wish i could make plushies like that, they look so cute and huggable, would you be prepared to share the pattern so i can have a go? it wouldn't be half as good as yours but it would be fun and i would show you what i come up with


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Honestly, Indigo, I drew a picture of a betta, then broke it down. Body shape, then finnage.

I do the main body in one piece UNLESS the head is a different color than the body, then it's fleece or felt first, then I cut two slightly larger pieces of the body color, and sew them over the head color as I go. It's much quicker, but attaching the dorsal to the back without a seam (like Nereus) is a pain.

I use embroidery thread, and a large needle, it makes it easier on my hands, but there's times I have to break out my pliers to pull the needle through.

I stuff with fiberfill.

That's all I can tell you, the rest is trade secret. It's makes a Skyewillow betta different than the 2 dozen on Etsy. Syriiven is going to take a whack at it too, and I get to see 6 Skyewillow bettas daily till these fellas ship, so I'm looking forward to seeing a Syriiven Betta, and an Indigo Betta's Betta! :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Not a betta, but who doesn't enjoy a cute little jellyfish?!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ah ha ha ha! I love it and have one question: Did you edit the first picture because on the "sofa" I see there is some darker black lines (Fat ones) and I was wondering if you had done something to it?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> Ah ha ha ha! I love it and have one question: Did you edit the first picture because on the "sofa" I see there is some darker black lines (Fat ones) and I was wondering if you had done something to it?


LOL yea, my fiance's computer chair is falling apart, so I was covering where the vinyl has come off. ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It's pretty much the same with my mom but she doesn't go digital. When there is someplace where the color is gone, my mom colors it in with a Sharpie.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

His butt doesn't leave that chair for long enough! lol


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i gave it a attempt you can see it here *plush*, all i had was a old green skirt and white thread so i had to make it small but i gave it a try anyway i'm going t give it another go when i can get some better stuff to make it out of


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He turned out really well! Good job!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank You, he's the first plush i've ever done, i'm going to keep him in my handbag, i hope to make a slightly bigger one soon:-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's my first two plushies I'd ever made:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

awww their so cute, i want to give them a hug


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I love the bunny!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Just finished this one earlier today as a gift for Aemaki09


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Just finished this one earlier today as a gift for Aemaki09



its amazing:shock: your so talented:welldone: i love how you've done the fins


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm amazed that he turned out, because most of the sewing I did in the dark! XD

I was watching "My Neighbor Totoro", and started "Spirited Away".


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Horrible hermit crab plush, aka the last time I take a double dog dare from crabbers!:


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

These are amazing, I want one :O so cuuute I would have to sleep with it every night.

I have made some plushies in the past but not the best. They tend to look very beat up.

My little Ga Roo I made, that's a steam punk guy in his pouch.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

GaRoo is so CUTE! ^_^

Did you make him from felt, or are my eyes bad?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

He's from my scrap felt when I was making all natural catnip mice for my cat. I used felt, hemp string to sew it together, home grown catnip and hand dried, and felt inside. That way it wouldn't be harmful to my cat since she rips up toys and swallows cotton o.o


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He's really cute, though. Even cooler since he's cat-friendly!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*felt betta*

i've done another betta i found some old blue felt and made him from it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Aw! He's adorable!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks:-D i'm quite happy with the head shape on this one


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I like the head too, it looks very nicely shaped.


----------

